# USB Powered hub



## zhong

I have a Nextbook 8 SE Premium and connect it to otg cable to usb flash drive or external hard drive. Can I use usb powered hub with my tablet?










http://i.imgur.com/vbDTq1E.jpg

I find that displaying files and streaming videos and mp3s from flash drive up to 32 gigs is o.k., but when I try to use external hard drive like Seagate Goflex 1.5 terabytes with iMediaShare and Play To Samsung TV android app. in my Nextbook tablet and. to try to live stream videos and mp3s it doesn't display or slow in displaying. I find that it is ok in displaying in Astro file manager but slow in displaying the folders and files on and from Blue Ray Samsung BD-D5700 player or it won't display at all.

I wish to plugin usb cable from seagate external drive plugin to USB powered hub and otg cable connecting connecting tablet to usb cable coming out from usb powered hub .
Is that possible ?
Will that increase speed in which folders and files are displayed ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Is the HDD one that uses a USB plug normally or is it a SATA drive that is using an adapter?


----------



## zhong

It is not connected to any computer.
The external hard drive Seagate Goflex is directly connected to tablet with otg cable like this- 










to stream videos and mp3s on LCD T.V. with Android apps..

I view the files on the tablet or on the LCD T.V. with Blue Ray Smart TV via wireless wi-fi..

I don't have a powered usb hub at the moment, but wonder if I have that with it help in displaying the files and fodlers which sometimes show up and sometimes don't show up.

Thanks



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is the HDD one that uses a USB plug normally or is it a SATA drive that is using an adapter?


----------



## Fjandr

Bus-powered USB hubs frequently have problems powering external HDDs. They typically require far more than the 500mA available from a single bus-powered port.

Some externals will have two USB connections in order to draw 1A, but that also depends on the total power the device port can deliver. If it can't deliver more than 500mW total to the hub, you'd have to plug the external directly into two ports on the main computing device. Since tablets usually don't have more than 1 USB port, that may not be possible.

Your best bet is to get a powered hub or an external HDD that can be powered via an AC adapter. Less convenient obviously, but usually guaranteed to work.


----------

